# A Man's Guide To Women



## johan (11/8/14)

Strongly advise all young men to watch this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

Really???? Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Really???? Hahahaha


 
This is highly credited, where do you slot in Annemarie?


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

2 hot and 10 crazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> 2 hot and 10 crazy


 
How do I rate this, If I rate anything I'm in trouble? I'm stumped!


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

Easy... I know myself 

I have a 2 hot because I don't have a fever 

And

10 crazy for wen any one messes with my children

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

Lol Interesting and rather amusing, but in all seriousness though this guy looks like he couldn't find his way around a bra strap...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> Lol Interesting and rather amusing, but in all seriousness though this guy looks like he couldn't find his way around a bra strap... [HASHTAG]#justsayin[/HASHTAG]



Hahaha nice !!!


----------



## Metal Liz (12/8/14)

johan said:


> Strongly advise all young men to watch this:




Bwhahahaha classic find @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (12/8/14)

aahhhhh this explains so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

